
Will It CORS? - Dangeranger
https://httptoolkit.tech/will-it-cors/
======
lol768
This is a really good wizard that covers more of the edge cases than I
expected it to!

------
chrisandchris
Does not work with Firefox Content Blocker active on iOS.

------
zuhayeer
Ah wonderful, needed this for so so many of my projects

